# Neptune



## dr heckle (Nov 1, 2007)

Neptune was my siamese fighter he was a dark almost blood maroon with stunning saphire blue eyes.
i remember the day i got him i went down to the petshop with intentions of leaving with a bright blue or steel coloured fighter but when i walked in i was told that they had but one left and thats when i first met neptune he was this sickly looking little fella who had torn fins and realy dull couloring for unlike his cousins who had been kept in netted dividers from the tetras and oth small fin nipping species in the tank he was in with them and the effects where obvios as i wacthed they herded him into a corner and started nipping at his fins but despite all that he still had the energy to flare his gills at me when i got close and from that moment i knew that i had to buy him and so i did.
he was home and in my tank that night and for the first two weeks things were pretty ruff as he developed all number of problems related to the extensive damage to his fins but after some carefully dosed meds he recovered and slowly the saphire sparkle revealed itself in his eyes.
and so it went me and my new friend had bonded to a point where he would take food right out of my hand.
tank cleans were no problem all i had to do was put the net in the water and he would swim right in without a problem.
I had neptune for little over a year but in that time i think that little fish shaved about 20 years off my life due to stress because of all the diseases he managed to pick up out of no where.
But i wouldent trade any of it for anything in the world and as i have said on many occasions neptune realy was the best $7 i ever spent.
neptune dec 06-dec 07 R.I.P


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

From the sound of it, I'm sure Neptune was very thankful for you taking him in and providing him a better life than what he had in the pet store. It is hard dealing with disease and dilemma with fish, but at least we are able to learn in the process and in the end.


----------



## chrisandmarie (Aug 27, 2008)

RIP neptune he seemed a very nice fish ,that was a nice story you shared ,its horrible when they get to a point of no return i felt like that when baby died he was a 5.5 inch plec he was ace nibbled my fingers a few times but when he wanted pellets he used to play dead only one day he was i put some pellets in and nothing i scooped him out i cried he was the best RIP baby maybe there swimming together now


----------

